# FYI - ProMuscle



## K1 (May 29, 2020)

PM did not get hacked again...The scammer is sending out emails to all sponsors from his fake Big A account.

PM is offline now while the techs work on some of the bugs that have been reported.

Make sure to double check the email fully before responding...How this scammer continues to fool Sponsors is just pure laziness on the Sponsor's part! Use common sense and check to see where the actual email is coming from!

Big A's only email since the beginning is: [email protected]

The scammer uses variations of the andecorp (moving the R, changing the E, etc)...Use your eyes!


----------



## pupu (May 29, 2020)

Thanks for heads up


----------



## Starlord (May 29, 2020)

This is always the first place I check when there's a problem. Thx


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 30, 2020)

Thanks K1.


----------



## b-boy (May 30, 2020)

wow, wonder how many sponsors they have fooled.... that's fucked up!


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 30, 2020)




----------



## ASHOP (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up, it's appreciated!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 3, 2020)

PM not loading for anyone else this afternoon?


----------

